# Turks Head aka Woggle Knot "How To"



## Raymond Adams

Eddie (aka Fishtoys) & others were asking me about the Turks Head knot on my earlier photo post so even though there is a couple of good instructional tutorials on my website I thought I'd put something together short, sweet, & simple. 

I had a heck of a time and could never really grasp these knots until I got a little simple jig, a diagram sheet, and a few simple instructions from a fellow rod builder and cord/knot Guru by the name of Ken Bush. (It's his tutorial on my website)

First, get or make a jig like the one in pix 1 and 1a. It's simply a section of 1in PVC tubing cut into a 3inch piece with a row of 8 1/16in holes equaly spaced along the top & bottom ends. with numbers 1-8 for each hole.

A peg of some sort (in my case they are small allen screws) is put in each hole.
To tie the knot you just wrap your cord over and under the pegs on the jig and over & under the cord itself as it crosses itself around the jig.
I posted the "cheat sheet" showing the wrapping/tying progression for 3 types of Turks Head knots.
with this jig and cheat sheet anyone can tie a TH knot in 5min! Although tightening it down does take some time until one has done a few.

pix 1 and 1a show the jig
#2 show an "extra" starting hole for the cord near top hole #1
#3 sows shows the knot tied on the jig
#4 shows the bottom pegs removed and the knot tightened up to the top pegs.
#5 remove the top pegs and remove the "loose free standing"ring of cord.
At this point I just put the loose knot over my thumb and continue tightening it down smaller until I can just slide it onto its final resting place
# 6 then #7 , #8 is in place and tight. Then just cut the ends short and tuck under out of sight.


----------



## Raymond Adams

here are the rest of the pix and "Cheat Sheet"
On the sheet just follow the arrows and when the cord crosses itself go over if you see an "O" and under if you see a "U". The easiest to do because it's always over then under is the top one "7 Leads / 8 Bights.


----------



## Raymond Adams

You can make any knot bigger by repeating the progression on the jig with additional cords or tie with 2 or more pieces of cord at the same time. The knot you see on my earlier rod post is 2 strands tied at the same time as one.

I hope to have a good "knot tightening" tip sheet for you soon.


----------



## fishin styx

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Terrynj

Dude...I've seen pics of that jig before...but it was from the dungeons of King Henry the VIII! Yikes! jkg
Great turtorial Raymond. i had no idea that much went into one, but the results are worth it.Certainly adds an element you don't see anymore..sure looks good on your rod!


----------



## Charlie2

Raymond Adams said:


> I hope to have a good "knot tightening" tip sheet for you soon.


acidrod was emailing directions(with pics) on how to tighten a THK.

Email them and ask.

BTW: You're providing an excellent service to all. C2


----------



## Raymond Adams

Charlie2 said:


> acidrod was emailing directions(with pics) on how to tighten a THK.
> 
> Email them and ask.
> 
> BTW: You're providing an excellent service to all. C2


Thanks C2
That's exactly the sheet I was refering to


----------



## Raymond Adams

Mike Ahern created this sheet for tightening a TH tied by going around the jig 3 times with one piece of cord.


----------

